# Interesting Relative of the Domestic Goat



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at the horns on this guy! :shocked:

Markhor- National Animal of Pakistan


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yikes!! would not want to be on the recieving end of those!!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

It's King Tut reincarnated!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW! WHat is it called?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! Those are some HUGE horns!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE Markhors! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy cow! That's wild!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Markhors. Now I see it. Neat!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe...those are huge and pointy....I'll stay clear from that one...wouldn't want to make it mad.... but it is unique... :shocked:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What a glorious set! Love it! Don't know that I'd want to own a buck like that though! :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SOOOOOO PRETTY!!

Gosh, goats are amazing!

Just think, those horns must be pretty useful! Guess those goats need them!

Id love to have goats with horns like that...only little goats with little horns LOL


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow his horns are amazing


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing!!!!! Nope would not like to be on the recieven end of those.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He looks like what I think of when I think of old chinese men. haha. So handsome. Does he know a few hiakus?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I haven't seen any of those on Craigslist yet, but if I do, I'm gonna' have to get one! :wink: :greengrin: Love those horns.... From a distance!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

There are some amazing goats in that part of the world. Someone from Indonesia was on the Kinder goat Yahoo group for awhile and posted some pictures of bucks from there.

Here is one - [attachment=0:1eijtwxk]Indonesian buck 2.jpg[/attachment:1eijtwxk]

The other one is too big to put in the easy way, so maybe I can resize it later. They have some amazing sets of horns. I love their great beauty, but sure wouldn't want to have to handle them.

Jan


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I like his horns too very neat


----------

